# Suitable replacement for the Gen 1 ECWCS goretex parka?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If you don't know what I'm talking about, just google 
" ecwcs gen 1 parka "
You've probably seen them on TV reality shows. It's not something I'd wear on a hunt, but it is something I'd otherwise wear outdoors anytime it rains or snows.

I was issued my first one back in 94, and a couple more back in ..err I think it was 96. Naturally, those don't fit anymore (Small regular). So i bought the next size up (medium regular) back in 2011.

I absolutely love these things, and if you own one, you probably understand why.

However the reality that they don't last forever is sinking in. The medium i've been wearing is starting to delaminate in a couple places. So I might get another few years out of it before it just wears out on me. Looking around online, it's pretty obvious the surplus on these parkas has dried up, and assuming you can find a new one at all, it will be a three to four times the price I paid for one in 2011. So that is out of the question.

So, what is a suitable replacement for the ole "goretex parka"? It's like an old friend that I know is dying and don't want to say good bye to. I know there's some knock offs being made by true spec or whatever their name is, but a knock off is usually a cheaper imitation, so that doesn't interest me. 

I'm going to have to find something with the same functionality and reliability. A breathable outer layer with a hood that blocks wind, rain, and snow. The zipper openings under the arms is awesome for ventilation while winter hiking/snow showing or just shoveling snow.


Any suggestions?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

These are as you say great coats. A real bargain when compared to commercial style Gortex coats. 

Just buy another one. They are all over Ebay at all prices and ranging from brand new to well used condition.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> These are as you say great coats. A real bargain when compared to commercial style Gortex coats.
> 
> Just buy another one. They are all over Ebay at all prices and ranging from brand new to well used condition.


If it were only that easy. Buying a used one is sketchy. What someones idea of good condition and excellent condition will probably vary greatly from mine. New ones are really hard to find now, and well over $200 dollars from what I saw. I just bought my wife one such parka the other day.

I got burned because they guy said it was in New condition without tags, which is utter BS. It had someones name written in it, theres alot of delamination in the left sleeve, the right front has a couple of small holes in it. That chapped my hide some, what really irritates me is the return address was from Sheppard AFB. I was stationed there in tech school. I feel like i got burned by one of my own. The only reason I don't throw a total fit over it, is because the price was still cheaper then the used parkas in the same size. A new one, I saw only one other, and it was $400 dollars . I don't think so.

I got a couple years to mull over a replacement, just trying to get ideas now.

The thing about surplus, is the stuffs a cheap alternative when it's just been released to the civillian market. Then at some point the supply dries up, and the cost goes up. At some point, it's just not worth buying anymore. I think we are about to that point with Gen 1 parkas.

On a side note, I'm sitting on a Small regular, brand spanking new with the tag still on it, straight from indvidual equipment issue back in the late 90s. I'm saving it for my daughter when she's old enough. Along with the ruff fur attachment, and a 5 button wool sweater. Stuff that is worth its weight in gold to me. Hopefully she appreciates it. By the time she's old enough to wear it, the stuff will probably be collectors items.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Try Second Tracks Sports. They can have some pretty good deals sometimes. A lot of the product is there on consignment.

But durable and Gortex is going to be expensive (at least for your $200.00 price range).

There is a ton of ski / snowboard / mountaineering coats out there that will meet all your requirements.


----------



## danielvanrenselaar (Feb 23, 2020)

You can pick them up for $50 to $80 at just about any army/navy store. I've got OCP, Marpat, and Tundra (tops and bottoms) all for less than $300. Mind you, these are all gen 2 and 3 goretex parka and pants. I like the earlier generation as the liner zippers are different, so none of my liners zip in anymore.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

